# Audio Question of the Day #3



## mbenonis (Feb 18, 2005)

Difficulty: Medium

Your console's 0 dB reference level is +4dBu. Determine the number of volts RMS that the console outputs at 0 dB.

Show all work involved in this calculation, just like your math teacher would have you do. If you need to, do it on paper and type it in or scan it in. No responses with just the answer, please!


----------

